# Should I Replace Wavy Cheap felt?



## donaldhunt4 (Dec 31, 2017)

The felt is the cheapest #30 Lowes had. Temp is in the 30's, the wrinkles got worse over night. Its going to be cold the next few days. This is a storage building of mine so the only worry is me not liking the way it looks after i put the shingles on. Thanks for help!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

